# Natural paths



## Barbara (Jun 5, 2016)

I've been looking into replacing my pattern-path for a natural path, to be surrounded by trees and bushes. Natural paths are pathways made only by using plants, they don't need to be _dirt_ paths! Below is an example.
I was curious how many people here have natural paths and what the down- and upsides are. I'd love to see some pictures of what you did with your paths, to get an idea of what is possible and to decide what kinds of paths I really want.

Picture of a nice natural path:






*Note: I only added the poll as an extra to see what paths the majority has, please keep this thread to natural paths only. *


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm going to have future natural paths but what id do is put down patterns and run, run, run over them for months then take em off.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 5, 2016)

A combo of both.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 5, 2016)

GirlPolarBear said:


> I'm going to have future natural paths but what id do is put down patterns and run, run, run over them for months then take em off.



Yeah, I love dirt paths but I don't have the time to make and maintain them. That's why I'm considering bush and tree borders instead, you could run on it and it might be a dirt path at times, but it doesn't matter if the grass grows back.



Mr. Cat said:


> A combo of both.



Please do note that this thread isn't about what kind of paths you have, I only added the poll as a fun extra.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't have paths at the moment but I might do natural if I can be bothered.
A good town to check out is Kokoro and apparently it doesn't take that long to maintain the dirt paths.
Oh and you can also use public works projects to kill the grass too and then remove them.


----------



## ashubii (Jun 5, 2016)

I've never had actual natural paths, though once I had just clovers through a forest that I intended to make natural eventually. In one of my town's the theme is a forest, so I'd like to try to make at least some natural paths. For now I just have stepping stones and clovers.
I tend to stick with patterned paths, though sometimes i have a hard time finding any that suit me (and I suck a making my own lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I'll keep an eye on this thread, because I could use some tips for them too xD


----------



## petaltail (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm looking into creating natural paths, I really like the look of them and it would suit my town theme quite a bit! I need some practise and definitely some patience for making them, so I'm only looking into them for now.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Jun 5, 2016)

Yep I do! I just have a clover path (I have used about 100 clovers so face but I still need more haha but it's worth it!)

I was thinking on adding in a stepping stone path buuut it didn't look good so I am sticking to just clovers

here is what my paths look so so far:






I have been working landscaping my town so 
if I can get some better pictures I'll post them here


----------



## Barbara (Jun 5, 2016)

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> Yep I do! I just have a clover path (I have used about 100 clovers so face but I still need more haha but it's worth it!)
> 
> I was thinking on adding in a stepping stone path buuut it didn't look good so I am sticking to just clovers
> 
> ...



That looks nice! If I'm going to have natural paths, they would probably be similar to the image I posted, with clovers and maybe mushrooms to change up the ground a bit.
Are you planning to line your paths, and if so with what?


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Jun 5, 2016)

currently don't have any paths. i want to do a natural clover path lined with mushrooms/stumps/bushes, but i'll probably stay with no paths bc i'm way too impatient to do all the landscaping.


----------



## DandyLion (Jun 5, 2016)

I am thinking about having natural paths in one of my towns. I love the look of natural paths! If I decide to use natural paths, then I will do dirt paths with clovers, lined with some shrubs, trees, and flowers.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 5, 2016)

I just recently got a new game and I haven't got any paths on it yet, but I love dirt paths/natural paths. I'm going to try to get dirt paths eventually, but I've heard that it isn't easy?


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Jun 5, 2016)

Barbara said:


> That looks nice! If I'm going to have natural paths, they would probably be similar to the image I posted, with clovers and maybe mushrooms to change up the ground a bit.
> Are you planning to line your paths, and if so with what?



Umm I am not sure yet maybe a stumps some bushes or bamboo idk tho

I plan on keeping it in this time of year tho..it is so pretty!

I am sticking to Holly shoots and Sweet olive shoots tho as they
go well together


----------



## shendere (Jun 5, 2016)

i have lots of clover paths and then a "main" pattern path! ^^ <3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

Right now I don't have any paths because I'm just starting my landscaping. My original plan was to use a qr code dirt path but now I'm considering going natural. I just really like the look of it in general.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jun 5, 2016)

Pattern paths for me. I like the diversity of them and the fact that they can be put down faster.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 6, 2016)

Maintaining a natural dirt path can be a big challenge. If you don't play your game for a while, then the grass starts to grow back so you have to constantly play every day to maintain the look. I've seen guides say to plant bushes and trees lining up with the natural path so your villagers are encouraged to walk those pathways. Your character would have to constantly walk/run on where you want the dirt path for it to work. Someone on here mentioned using PWPs to help create dirt and then demolish them the next day which is also a useful tactic.

I have a pattern path but I do like the look of natural dirt paths. I have trees and bushes lined up throughout my town so I can technically go for a dirt path but it wouldn't suit my town at all. ^^;


----------



## etsusho (Jun 6, 2016)

Natural paths with bushes, trees, and clovers are really cute. Plus, you don't have to bother with putting all those tiles down or having to redo it when you accidentally erase one. 

I guess the downside is you have to really plan out the landscaping? I really need to do landscaping in my town, might do some natural areas.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 6, 2016)

It depends on what you're going for really, with patterns you can make any setting you'd want, with natural you're stuck on a nature theme.


----------



## Svive (Jun 6, 2016)

I love my natural paths! I wish I could put more than 12 bushes/trees in a row though. Pattern paths are really pretty but natural paths have so many possibilities too, but they take much more time and effort to create. Especially if you are gathering most of the gardening supplies yourself, it takes ages!


----------



## Snowfell (Jun 6, 2016)

I use path patterns in all of my towns. I love natural paths, and I'm thinking of challenging myself to do that in Meryton, but maintaining it might be too much for me. That and I'd need a _ton_ of bushes.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 6, 2016)

toukool said:


> Maintaining a natural dirt path can be a big challenge. If you don't play your game for a while, then the grass starts to grow back so you have to constantly play every day to maintain the look. I've seen guides say to plant bushes and trees lining up with the natural path so your villagers are encouraged to walk those pathways. Your character would have to constantly walk/run on where you want the dirt path for it to work. Someone on here mentioned using PWPs to help create dirt and then demolish them the next day which is also a useful tactic.
> 
> I have a pattern path but I do like the look of natural dirt paths. I have trees and bushes lined up throughout my town so I can technically go for a dirt path but it wouldn't suit my town at all. ^^;


I was talking about natural paths, not only dirt paths. Natural paths can also be grass patches covered with bushes, trees, flowers et cetera. That's what I'm looking into, because those paths will look good both when the dirt is (partially) worn out and when it isn't, which is ideal for my playing style.


----------



## lolita.x (Jun 6, 2016)

i luv luv luuuuv my path and i change it every season. i think when done right, paths in your town can look very beautiful- plus it's a quicker option. however the natural paths are gorgeous.( it's just acquiring the materials, time and energy that stops me from doing it!)


----------



## Invisible again (Jun 6, 2016)

I've been doing natural paths for a while now, and it's really paying off right now. ;v;


----------



## Barbara (Jun 6, 2016)

Invisible again said:


> I've been doing natural paths for a while now, and it's really paying off right now. ;v;


Please post pictures! I'd love too see. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, here are some pictures I found. (beware, some are blurry and/or edited) Don't hesitate to post yours here, even if they aren't finished yet - it's about the process as well! 



Spoiler: Natural paths


----------



## Barbara (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to bump topics like this, but since I mainly made it to hear up- and downsides of natural paths and how people made/use them, I think I can. For example, if you don't have natural paths, have you considered them and why did you go for pattern paths instead? I'm really trying to decide if I want them myself here.


----------



## Rubylena (Jun 7, 2016)

I have pattern paths but plan a huge park area and want to only use natural paths there! Not sure HOW I will do it yet but I think it will be a mix of dirt paths, bush linings and clover paths for the forest area! I think the look really nice in most cases and a BIG upside is that they can be diagonal other than most pattern paths!


----------



## Svive (Jun 7, 2016)

Barbara said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to bump topics like this, but since I mainly made it to hear up- and downsides of natural paths and how people made/use them, I think I can. For example, if you don't have natural paths, have you considered them and why did you go for pattern paths instead? I'm really trying to decide if I want them myself here.



If you want natural paths I say you should go for it!
Pros: 
No set width
No set direction
look very nice and thought out
more qr room
Natural curve of a path instead of blocky corners
Can fit almost anywhere you need them to
Keeps an active interest in the game as they can be constantly changing.

cons:
Kind of suck in winter
Lots of work
Lots of planning because of plant spacing rules


Here are some of my mostly finished areas and what it looks like when I'm planning

The convenience of being able to squeeze in a path where it's needed:




fun bush formations




before and afters




me and punchy kickin it near my cedar paths


any way, sorry for the huge post but I hope this helps give you an idea of what fun they can be but what cons come along with it and maybe give you some ideas for your own


----------



## Barbara (Jun 10, 2016)

I've been to the dream town of supposedly the picture in the main post, although the area shown there has changed now. It's a wonderful town and it felt so peaceful, I really want to have natural paths now. The dream address is 7600-3528-8357, Lilli from ★-City. She has a tumblr blog located here.
I also tried out a natural path in my town, here's a picture:





Don't mind Molly, she was walking along and seems to like the new path as well.


----------



## llamasity (Jun 10, 2016)

I think it would be cool to do a checkerboard type thing with clovers like:
x_x
_x_
x_x
(if you think that's too much and looks unnatural you could kinda change it up a bit! I also think it would look cool to kind of add a stepping stone qr path in certain areas it would look natural and also add a really pretty part to it without having a full path. You could also just add nothing in the center and make a border out of greenery! I bet everyone else has also said these but I felt like I might as well chip in! Good luck


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Jun 10, 2016)

I just have a clover path (I posted it earlier on in the thread)

It is just a zig zag pattern:

- X
X -
- X
X -
- X

X = Clovers    - = blank spaces


----------



## Barbara (Jun 10, 2016)

@ llamasity
If I had enough clovers to do that, I probably would, but I'm not able to get that many clovers. If clovers grow on my paths, I would leave them there and they're a nice decoration for where they are.


----------



## RaineyWood (Jun 10, 2016)

Well I didn't know what to vote for since I have dirt paths going. 
And that wasn't an option haha. 

I am thinking about switching to pattern paths, but I'm not sure yet.
Dirt paths are my favouite, but they are a lot of upkeep. 

Downside of _natural_ paths: 
-Collecting all the necessary plants for landscaping the paths. That would take a lot longer than just using patterns. 
-Accidentally trampling flowers. You can replace them but, trampling flowers isn't fun. 
-Finding and collecting Four Leaf Clovers, if that is one thing you want. 

Upside:
-Don't have to have all your slots taken up for path codes
-Has a more natural feel, which if you're going for a really natural based town, is good. 
-These can be very pretty because of all the flowers and trees, pattern paths can achieve this as well, but this is more natural as I mentioned.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 10, 2016)

RaineyWood said:


> Well I didn't know what to vote for since I have dirt paths going.
> And that wasn't an option haha.


But dirt paths _are_ natural paths! I only specified that they don't need to be dirt paths because everybody thought that's what it meant, while I was really talking about paths made by only the game's natural elements. (since, you know, patterns are still something that lay a bit awkwardly on the ground) Thanks for your advice, by the way. I think it'll be hard to get what I want, but it's a fun process.


----------

